# Sharks Den Discord Server!



## Spitfire110 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi, I hope youd like to join us in our growing community. We are attempting to expand and would love to have more people.

People of all ages and species are welcome to join. We are trying to spark more RP as well as a general sense of community.
We support advertising art.
LGBTQ Pride.
And have a channel for everything. Such as memes.



We also have lewds so that's fun. Only adults go there though.

Join the Sharks Den Discord Server!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 30, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Dec 3, 2019)

HOLY SHIT!  A SERVER FOR US SHARKS?!?!Count me the fuck in!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 4, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> HOLY SHIT!  A SERVER FOR US SHARKS?!?!Count me the fuck in!


Love to see you in here!


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 19, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 2, 2020)

Fistbump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 7, 2020)

This isn't YouTube my friend


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 7, 2020)

Spitfire110 said:


> This isn't YouTube my friend



Hmm?


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 13, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Hmm?


Fistbump = Pewdiepie


----------



## SwiftDog (Jan 14, 2020)

Spitfire110 said:


> Fistbump = Pewdiepie



Fistbump predates him.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 14, 2020)

SwiftDog said:


> Fistbump predates him.


Nothing predates that man.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Jan 21, 2020)

Bump
We don't just welcome sharks btw!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2020)

This is a pretty decent community Ive been a part of for a while and Im here to pay my regards considering I hate joining new servers.  

I much preferr to be personally invited to them tbh


----------



## Spitfire110 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bump, once more


----------



## Darsana (Feb 22, 2020)

Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Mar 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Spitfire110 (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump


----------

